# Niceto de Larrinaga



## niall (Oct 29, 2008)

I am a new member and currently putting together a talk for the Manchester Cruising Association.manca.org.uk - about a collision between the "Niceto de Larrinaga" and "Sitala" (French Shell) on the night of 23rd Sept 1961. It was a classic "radar assisted collision" that has gone down in maritime legal history.

I was acting third mate that fateful night (fortunately not on watch) during which I lost one of my best mates, cadet Derek Hayes. I have a copy of the original BoT court hearing (the skipper and chief mate lost their tickets) and a number of photographs but I am struggling to find out what happened to the Sitala and her crew.

I have seen the excellant photographs of the Niceto in the gallery posted by members DAVID WILCOCKSON, DAVE EDGE and STUART SMITH and would dearly like to get in touch with them but not sure if this is the correct forum. Can anyone help or if there are crew members out there of the Niceto from her maiden voyage in March 1959 until I left her in Oct 1961, I would love to hear from them.

regards


----------



## David Wilcockson (Jul 10, 2005)

niall
I will send you a PM later today, nice to have a posting from someone else who sailed on her.
Regards,
David


----------



## memageon (Nov 22, 2009)

Have just seen your message (15/iv/2009).
I was 2/O on 2nd and 3rd China voyage and left before the long voyage which ended with the collision. I took command in January 1962 for a 10 month voyage. Cheers


----------



## john1941 (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re Niceto de Larrinaga & Sitala Collision*

Hi Niall
I have just had a rather unpleasant shock. I was Third Mate in the Richard de Larrinaga maybe a couple of years before the collision.
Having left the Company I lost touch and had no idea that this collision had occured until I spotted your thread.
Would you be able to give me some further info. eg Niceto crew list at the time, or even the names of Master and C/Officer?
Alternativly perhaps you could point me to the Board of Trade enquiry?

Where there any casualties?
Regards
John Fillingham
Please contact John by PM.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

John,

on behalf of the Moderating team welcome to SN.
I have removed your email address as per site policy - for your protection. Any member can contact you via the site Private Message system and then you can divulge your email if you so desire.

Hawkey01


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

NICETO DE LARRINAGA Colided with SITALIA in the English Channel 23.9.61 bd. Pepel/Ymuiden.Towed Portland,then Ymuiden for discharge and repairs to heavley damaged bows(Master was criticized for travelling at half speed in fog relying on radar.4.67 severly damaged amid-ships when run down by PIONEER MOON in fog lying at anchor HK.


----------



## john1941 (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re Niceto de Larrinaga & Sitala Collision*

Many thanks to all who responded on this topic
Regards
John1941


----------



## Strachan (Oct 24, 2011)

*Larrinaga*

Many years ago I was Middy in Blue Funnel. Our 6th floor offices were directly opposite the Larrinaga offices across the road/laneway. We smiled and exchanged phone numbers with their secretaries by window held papers and several "relationships" developed.
We used to 'look down' on Larrinaga and yet they had well maintained ships, a family company that knew what it's business was.

What went wrong with BF ?. They lost their view and Marshall Meek designed yesterday's ships. Then they got involved with the "money men".

So sad.


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY (Jan 20, 2006)

Niall, go to the gallery and find the Maritime accidents and Breakers Yards- type the ships name in search. You should find one or two pictures of Her being taken into Portland Harbour.


----------



## john1941 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Strachan,
Re Larrinagas So thats what happened to all the good looking looking girls in the Larrinaga office.. the Brylcreme boys at Blue Flue across the street poached them by Semaphore messages in the window!!!


----------



## franciscojosewaring (Aug 26, 2013)

*late news on Niceto de larrinaga*



john1941 said:


> Many thanks to all who responded on this topic
> Regards
> John1941


I recall that terrible night, I was second mate on the ship, myself and the R/O where in my cabin having a quiet end of voyage drink, it had been nearly two years long, then came the crash when we heeled over we saw the Sitala through the cabin window, we went straight to emergency stations on searching forward we found AB Navarra severely injured, as medical man I had to treat as best I could he had lost a leg, which I placed a tourniquet and treated him with omnopon, by the time the navy arrived he had passed away and we took his body to the naval vessel which came to our aid, the other casualty cadet we found the next day in the remains of No1 tweendeck, had they relieved each other promptly one might have still been alive, maybe. It was a long night which sticks in my memory.


----------



## Geoff Hayes (Nov 1, 2021)

niall said:


> I am a new member and currently putting together a talk for the Manchester Cruising Association.manca.org.uk - about a collision between the "Niceto de Larrinaga" and "Sitala" (French Shell) on the night of 23rd Sept 1961. It was a classic "radar assisted collision" that has gone down in maritime legal history.
> 
> I was acting third mate that fateful night (fortunately not on watch) during which I lost one of my best mates, cadet Derek Hayes. I have a copy of the original BoT court hearing (the skipper and chief mate lost their tickets) and a number of photographs but I am struggling to find out what happened to the Sitala and her crew.
> 
> ...


I have only just found this site thanks to my daughter.I am looking for more information regarding the accident outlined below. My name is Geoff Hayes and my eldest brother was Cadet Derek Hayes who was killed in the collision between the Niceto de Larrinaga and the French tanker Sitalia in fog in the English Channel on 23rd September 1961.Derek had gone on bow watch early to have a chat with his friend Bernard Navarro whom he was relieving when the collision occurred.Bernard received serious injuries from which he eventually died. Derek was found the next day in the lower bows of the ship by the RNLI who took his body to Weymouth.My father and two of my uncles travelled to Weymouth to identity his body. Derek was buried in St.Helens cemetery on 29th September 1961 which was my 12th birthday. Thank you for reading this post and any information regarding anything would be of great value to us, as I hope this post is to anyone else. Thanking you once again. Geoff Hayes.


----------



## shiploversa (Dec 8, 2019)

I came across the posting by default - my Interest in the ship is purely academic - as I have ( almost most of the History of Safmarine Shipping - and in the case of the Niceto de Larrinaga was a charter to Safmarine - interestingly 8 years after her first mishap she again was rammed - Report was published by David Eccles ( World Ship Society ) the images are from public domain


----------



## shiploversa (Dec 8, 2019)

I believe this is the Sitala and the Pioneer Moor - (picture credit - Woody iou ship images )
both ships connected to the Niceto de Larrrinaga


----------



## franciscojosewaring (Aug 26, 2013)

Geoff Hayes said:


> I have only just found this site thanks to my daughter.I am looking for more information regarding the accident outlined below. My name is Geoff Hayes and my eldest brother was Cadet Derek Hayes who was killed in the collision between the Niceto de Larrinaga and the French tanker Sitalia in fog in the English Channel on 23rd September 1961.Derek had gone on bow watch early to have a chat with his friend Bernard Navarro whom he was relieving when the collision occurred.Bernard received serious injuries from which he eventually died. Derek was found the next day in the lower bows of the ship by the RNLI who took his body to Weymouth.My father and two of my uncles travelled to Weymouth to identity his body. Derek was buried in St.Helens cemetery on 29th September 1961 which was my 12th birthday. Thank you for reading this post and any information regarding anything would be of great value to us, as I hope this post is to anyone else. Thanking you once again. Geoff Hayes.


Dereks remains were actuall found by myself and a spanish sailor in No 1 tween Deck we then called the coroners office and Derek was taken to the Coroner, I had the unfortunate task of having to officially identify him later. A unfortunate end to a promising career, at least he did managed to cram in a trip round the world. A great lad well liked by all aboard. I met up with Niall3/O and the R/O at Nialls 21st a few months later. Since then lost touch also left Larrinagas at this time Regards Frank Waring Second Officer at time


----------



## Geoff Hayes (Nov 1, 2021)

Thanks Frank for all this information, and also for all you did at the time. Its nice to know someone took care of my brother. Being only 11 years old at the time I was never given any information as to his injuries and I have never seen his death certificate as to his cause of death. I know it’s not fair to ask, but we’re his injuries very extensive? I really would like to know the details of his injuries. I don’t want to upset you in any way by asking, but I am not squeamish as I served as the Coroners officer in the police service. i really appreciate your help. Thanks for everything. Geoff Hayes.


----------



## franciscojosewaring (Aug 26, 2013)

Geoff Hayes said:


> Thanks Frank for all this information, and also for all you did at the time. Its nice to know someone took care of my brother. Being only 11 years old at the time I was never given any information as to his injuries and I have never seen his death certificate as to his cause of death. I know it’s not fair to ask, but we’re his injuries very extensive? I really would like to know the details of his injuries. I don’t want to upset you in any way by asking, but I am not squeamish as I served as the Coroners officer in the police service. i really appreciate your help. Thanks for everything. Geoff Hayes.


It was most harrowing you must remember that at the time I was 22 and had the experience the previous night of trying to save Navarros life to no avail, Derek had lost a leg which we found later also in the tween deck this did appear to be his major injury his face and upper parts were intact and totally recognizable, it is odd that even after 60 years I can still recall most of the incident. I suppose in modern times we would have been offered counselling etc, it did bother me for a long time after, I did what was expected at the time being from a seafaring family we tend to be resilient.I hope this is sufficient
information, remember he was a nice guy well liked by his contempories Regards Frank Waring


----------



## Geoff Hayes (Nov 1, 2021)

franciscojosewaring said:


> It was most harrowing you must remember that at the time I was 22 and had the experience the previous night of trying to save Navarros life to no avail, Derek had lost a leg which we found later also in the tween deck this did appear to be his major injury his face and upper parts were intact and totally recognizable, it is odd that even after 60 years I can still recall most of the incident. I suppose in modern times we would have been offered counselling etc, it did bother me for a long time after, I did what was expected at the time being from a seafaring family we tend to be resilient.I hope this is sufficient
> information, remember he was a nice guy well liked by his contempories Regards Frank Waring


Frank, this has helped to fill a lifetime of not knowing as it was not talked about as you can well imagine. My father died of the shock of it all and he protected my mother by keeping her in the dark about a lot of the details ,so she could never answer any of my questions later in life. It been so lovely speaking to you and I am so sorry to have raised this harrowing time again, but this information has filled a lot of voids for me that no one else could fill. Thanking you so much for all you did and your kind words. Take care. Geoff.


----------



## shiploversa (Dec 8, 2019)

Geoff Hayes said:


> Frank, this has helped to fill a lifetime of not knowing as it was not talked about as you can well imagine. My father died of the shock of it all and he protected my mother by keeping her in the dark about a lot of the details ,so she could never answer any of my questions later in life. It been so lovely speaking to you and I am so sorry to have raised this harrowing time again, but this information has filled a lot of voids for me that no one else could fill. Thanking you so much for all you did and your kind words. Take care. Geoff.


 I so glad that you could finally get all the information you were seeking and can finally let your brother and your family rest in peace - God Bless


----------



## Bex007 (9 mo ago)

niall said:


> I am a new member and currently putting together a talk for the Manchester Cruising Association.manca.org.uk - about a collision between the "Niceto de Larrinaga" and "Sitala" (French Shell) on the night of 23rd Sept 1961. It was a classic "radar assisted collision" that has gone down in maritime legal history.
> 
> I was acting third mate that fateful night (fortunately not on watch) during which I lost one of my best mates, cadet Derek Hayes. I have a copy of the original BoT court hearing (the skipper and chief mate lost their tickets) and a number of photographs but I am struggling to find out what happened to the Sitala and her crew.
> 
> ...


Does anyone remember Bernard Nevarro who was sadly killed. I'm researching him for the family. I'm awatmre this is an old post but if anyone has any memories they would like to share or photographs, please can you contact me. Many Thanks.


----------

